# Getting lighter.



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

Just purchased this and I'm anxiously waiting for it to arrive. That should drop some weight off of this one:
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=215275

cr1sl and edge 1.0 fork will be up for sale soon.


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

What will the weight of the SL frame be with your seat post and clamp compared to say the RC and R1 Addicts that have a mast with the Ritchey top cap? Just wondering what the lightest combo might be.


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

My post is 93g in its current state, the clamp I was using was cracked, so I'm using the stock clamp until I can score a new ultimate clamp (7g).

The frame ended up weighing 810g (medium- 54) with derailleur hanger, so 910g- the fork was 322g uncut, and 295g cut (there's still extra left on for play, I think I cut 4-5 inches of steerer tube, maybe 6).

Of course, my seatpost is just stupid (but it's 2 years old, so it works).

Just a note, the 810g is with no water bottle bolts, no cups (although I did include them in the headset weight for the entire build), it DOES include the derailleur hanger and the cable guide under the BB (although I replaced the steel bolt w/ an alu one to save 3g).

Since the claimed weight was like 790g ( I think) and mine is a medium, I'm not complaining, but for mine, frame - seatpost and clamp would come in around 910g, as it is now it's 916g. Can't speak for the ISP versions.


----------



## tsutaoka (Mar 4, 2005)

sweet. how does it ride?


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

Build List:

Frame- scott addict sl- 810g w/ derailleur hanger, braze on FD hanger & cable guide
Fork-scott addict sl- 295g cut (might be cut down some more)
Headset- Ritchey WCS 80g w/ cups
Bottle Cages- Emporelli Dolomiti (2 cages) 31g (including alloy bolts)
Front der- campy chorus tuned to 58g, all bolts and washers included
Crankset- Lighning cranks 170mm, Stronglight CT2 50t, Extralite 34t, extralite chainring bolts, Time Iclic Titanium pedals - 682g
BB Cups- Zipp Vuma ceramic (don't ask, I had them laying around and they work w/ lightning cranks) 75g
Seatpost- xx-light sp31- 93g
Seatpost Clamp- scott stock (until I can get a new ultimate clamp) - 13g
Saddle- ax lightness endurance - 77g
Rear Derailleur- Sram Red 136g (w/ some tuning)
Brakes- KCNC CB1 w/ swissstop yellow pads - 181g
Cable Adjusters on frame- ritchey 6g (for the pair)
Cable Housing and Liner - I-links and Mini I-links - 54g
FD & RD Cables - mini-I-link 22g (uncut)
Brake Cables- Power Cordz - 8g (F & R)
Shifters, Stem, Bars, Tape- Sram Red w/ btp clamps, Extralite UL3 90mm, Schmolke TLO (white carbon, 44cm), Deda tape, BTP hoods- 543g
Fork expander- Extralite Ultrastar - 9g, Extralite Top Cap and screw - 5g
Rear Wheel- Edge 1.45, 24h, extralite hub, dura ace 7900 11-27 cassette, m2 racer bolt-on skewer, magnet for speed sensor, Continental Competition 700x22 w/ valve extender (total weight 1001g)
Front Wheel- Edge 1.45 20h, extralite hub, m2 racer bolt-on skewer, conti comp 700x19 w/ valve extender (total weight 723g)
Chain- kmc x10sl, I never weighed the damn thing, but I think it came in around 226g

I didn't weigh the Garmin 500 nor the speed/cadence sensor (individually)
My weight weenie sticker on the top tube doesn't register on the scale.

I took it out for a 36 mile ride today with a couple of climbs. Umm, not much difference from the cr1sl, but when you go from 11.96 to around 11.5 lbs, what's the freaking difference? 

Ok- the real differences are the fit- with a shorter headtube and slightly longer top tube, I can use my non-setback post- I was having serious issues w/ my hip and lower back which went away on the cr1 when I switched to a setback post- my position was too cramped. After measuring and trying out the new frame w/out the setback, I feel MUCH more comfortable and found myself riding w/ my hands on the hoods instead of the tops of the bars, which is a good thing. Someone had mentioned the addict did not provide as much of a "beating" as the ride of the cr1 and I think they were right- it's definitely a bit more forgiving. I couldn't even begin to judge stiffness, especially since the bike only dropped half a pound, but the last couple of weeks I think I dropped about 6lbs. Still the fit is just outstanding (so far).


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

Well there you go. Fit and comfort makes it all worth the investment!:thumbsup:


----------

